# its raining



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats all .. just wanted everyone to know its raining dogs and cats here...:chewbacca:


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

It's been doing that around here non-stop... **** near everyday for about 2 weeks. Red Creek would be a good ride this weekend for us. Hopefully it made if far enough north of us to get to Copiah Creek.. Im not sure if it did.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that Walker... means it'll be good ridin this weekend:rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

10 4 buddy .. now if all of our shat comes in .. it will be even better.. new you know whats i'm picking up wednesday and havent heard about the A arms ... and hopefully johns stuff will be in and installed . so we can put ity threw its paces


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I gotta go get a few gorilla axle clips/keepers because yesterday when I was changing a boot my clip broke when I popped the cv joint off... has happened on just about every cv joint I've ever taken off. Want to have a few extras in case I have to change a boot up there. Was kinda hopin to be able to get that bracket from you somehow before the ride so I could have it painted and installed. Made a trade for some 31 laws and 1.5" wheelspacers...should be goin to get them tonight or tomorrow (probably tomorrow). PC III comes in tomorrow morning. Just waitin on everything to come together.... as Shawn said yesterday: "we be ballin' when we get out there" lol.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i will take it off tomorrow .. and bring it with me


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok that'll work, I can meet you up in Cleveland on 59 so you dont have to go outta your way.... just let me know what time you think you'll be rollin thru


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Was wondering how the deal with the 31's was going down...sweet!! You guys have a blast!


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Cant wait! We gonna have a blast! Gonna bring my new banding tool if anyones needs it. Walker,can you think of anything we need to bring? Air compressor ect ect


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

no need for an air compressor there is a small 1 in our race car trailer . and i have a battery powered impact that gets the job done .. and i have all kinds of tools .. so just gas , beer , and air mattress's .. yall want to pitch in for some shrimp and do a little boiling saturday night


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Dont eat shrimp. Im a puss I know! Will still pitch in though. I think im gonna bring some fajitas and the fixings. What about the ol smokey?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll eat shrimp with yall brad if you wanna get some. Also eat fajitas... not too much I dont eat... guacamole, raw tomatoe, and raw onion...oh yeah, and mayo.


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

i know the swamp ppl i can bring some of dat ol big head gator dat i seen out back lmfao


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It POURED here friday night


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

jbadon said:


> i know the swamp ppl i can bring some of dat ol big head gator dat i seen out back lmfao


bwhahahahah ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^I love me sum gator too!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

it rained about 5 miles from the house. but none at my place


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

blue beast you coming this weekend ..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

walker said:


> blue beast you coming this weekend ..


 no I gotta work all weekend. i go back to work on thursday and wont get off till early tuesday morning. gonna be a long weekend. 
yall have fun...and dont stop till it breaks !!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

30 to 40 % chance of rain for the next 36 hours ......


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

That's gonna make for some good ridin'


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

if i had a penny for every puddle around my house i would be rich


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Dammit. Dad got his Joyner going after 7 months and wanted to ride this weekend. Too bad the wifes family is coming in.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Bout to go outside and drop the oil and throw some Royal Purple in her and change the front diff fluid, also gonna change the rear seal while I'm at it if I have the right one in the shop...gotta small stack of extra seals just gotta figure out where they go. Add gas and I'm ready to roll..... Jacksonville bound!


----------

